# laman



## Qcumber

Let's take the following relative clause,

*isang baul na nakapaglalaman nang limampung aklat*
a trunk that can contain fifty books

What is the correct verbal form if _aklat_ "book" becomes the antecedent?

*ang limampung aklat na ___________ sa baúl na itó*
the fifty books that can be contained in this trunk

Would the verb be _nalalaman _or _nailalaman_ or _naipaglalaman_?


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi Qcumber!

use mailalaman 

cheers!


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Maria de Manila.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Let's take the following relative clause,
> 
> *isang baul na naglalaman nang limampung aklat*
> a trunk that can contain fifty books
> 
> What is the correct verbal form if _aklat_ "book" becomes the antecedent?
> 
> *ang limampung aklat na mailalaman sa baúl na itó*
> the fifty books that can be contained in this trunk
> 
> Would the verb be _nalalaman _or _nailalaman_ or _naipaglalaman_?


----------



## Camote

MariadeManila said:


> Hi Qcumber!
> 
> use mailalaman
> 
> cheers!


 
yey! good job pareng maria


----------

